# R3 X-traction



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I just opened up n R3 Ford G.T. it seems that the magnets are weak or something. It does not have the same gripping power as R2 and R1. Has anyone else noticed this too? Is it the tires are taller?? Input please Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I actually didn't have a problem with my GT out of the box. One of the only ones I actually didn't have to mess with.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tomy SRT....CHOP, CHOP....Vrooooooooooom!*



cagee said:


> I actually didn't have a problem with my GT out of the box. One of the only ones I actually didn't have to mess with.


Don't know because I just took the chassis off and put a Tomy SRT chassis underneath and did a little chop, chop to let the pickup shoes move freely.

Sorry I'm not much help on this but, my vision all along for this body was the SRT under it. :hat: 

Zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom baby!  :woohoo:  

Bob...zilla


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I hear ya, Iwill try a super g+ and I want lights I may have to go srt


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

cagee said:


> I actually didn't have a problem with my GT out of the box. One of the only ones I actually didn't have to mess with.


runs good out of the box, no attraction to track rails, very weak...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I hear ya, Iwill try a super g+ and I want lights I may have to go srt


A trick one of my friends showed me when the SRT first came out is this: On the rear of the car between the 2 traction magnets (sorry no pic.) is a piece of plastic that will drag when you put AJs double flanged plastic rims with really low tires. If you trim this down you will get a really, really fast car. I have one real low and actually had to super glue that piece in to hold every thing together. It doesn't work to well on really small windy tracks but, on a bigger track it will fly and hold the corners like nobody's business! If you have a timer you can check it out and see some real fast lap times. 

Caution: When these babies do fly off the track don't get mad if they put a hole in your drywall.  :roll:   lol 

You can easily tell if you have not taken enough plastic off of that piece if your lanes are painted as the colors will show up on your chassis on that piece between the traction magnets. Different levels of tires and trimming will let you have different handling cars. How low can you go?



















Bob...zilla


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Tjetracer, the GT40's are from release 2.....It may be possible you got a pair of dog magnets in your chassis.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

My GT-40 had the front tires rubbing the body because of the excessive play in the front axel. I put it on a Magnatraction chassis and binned the AW chassis for parts.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

NOS Afx front tires can be used to eliminate the rubbing problem. If you want to get rid of the excess slop from the enlarged front axle holes you can either fill them in with CA or epoxy, or use a TO front axles (you have to ream out the front rims, or use rear rims. One of those rears will need reaming to keep the front independant.)


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

dlw said:


> Tjetracer, the GT40's are from release 2.....It may be possible you got a pair of dog magnets in your chassis.


OOPS, my mistake I thought it was r3. Whas there a run of bad magnets in r2?


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I only got 4 or 5 from that release but they all ran fine. Maybe you got a collectible chase car. Lousy magnets. Dave.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

RacerDave said:


> I only got 4 or 5 from that release but they all ran fine. Maybe you got a collectible chase car. Lousy magnets. Dave.


OK, FOR SALE $100.00 Thanks for the tip! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I swaped the magnets with good a/fx magnets same thing too little grip. It has the original x-trac tires so its not too far away to the rails. I am a little confused at this point. When I lift an old a/fx it has much better attraction to the track. I am lost?????


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Any chance you could post a pic of the underside of the chassis?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Measure the distance between the bottom of the Chassis and the rails. The rear axle hole may be further down towards the rails thus pushing the magnets up higher. Compare the axle holes to a chassis that has good grip

Roger Corrie


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

dlw said:


> Any chance you could post a pic of the underside of the chassis?


no, it is in Pa. I am in New York. It seems to be identical, but it must be different. I will put poly mags in it to fix it.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

bobhch said:


> A trick one of my friends showed me when the SRT first came out is this: On the rear of the car between the 2 traction magnets (sorry no pic.) is a piece of plastic that will drag when you put AJs double flanged plastic rims with really low tires. If you trim this down you will get a really, really fast car. I have one real low and actually had to super glue that piece in to hold every thing together.
> 
> You can easily tell if you have not taken enough plastic off of that piece if your lanes are painted as the colors will show up on your chassis on that piece between the traction magnets. Different levels of tires and trimming will let you have different handling cars. How low can you go?
> 
> Bob...zilla


Yep that is also a common problem with Tomy Turbos. You have to be REAL careful when sanding/trimming that center section or you can go too far and ruin the chassis.


----------

